# 92FS Grips?



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

Does anyone have a good site to buy aftermarket grips? Looking for something that says WOW!! Would like to get something in wood.. Something exotic would be nice..


----------



## Rogelk (Jan 23, 2010)

These are nice...http://www.gunaccessories.com/ExcaliburWoodGrips/beretta/excaliburwoodgripsberetta.asp


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

CDNN

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/beretta3.html


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

The Hogue aftermarket grip for the 92 is Awesome! Fits your hand like a glove and is only about 20$ Not exotic or wood But Awesome!


----------

